# Sub looking for work North Jersey



## Cstruening (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a 2005 Ram 2500 w/ 8 ft. Western looking to sub myself out in Morris or surrounding counties. Please contact e-mail [email protected] or call 973-886-3033. :salute:


----------

